# Who is right?GPU-Z or Catalyst ?



## sobro (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello mates  Firstly I want to be excused for my bad English.Well the problem is that when I start GPU-z firstly there show type of memory ''GDDR3'' of radeon 7690m and I did not expect this because in site  of HP [http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...oCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=5226170] 
he say '''Video Graphics  AMD Radeon HD 7690M Graphics with 1024MB GDDR5'''.

the model of notebook is HP DV6 6c60br.

after that I installed Aida64 and too show same thing GDDR3.but later i was go panel of control o catalyst see photos below:

http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s561/wilasek1/aidaandgpu-z.png
http://i1306.photobucket.com/albums/s561/wilasek1/amdcatalyst.png

catalyst show be GDDR5.

in the photos that you have been made ​​a little overclocked 600/800 up to 780/900.I was wondering if this is a bug or is normal.i installed last version of bios,installed last catalyst 11.8,Gpu-z is updated,aida64 too and is same thing ''GDDR3''.

I do not feel pleasure of playing with a videocard of type  GDDR3 because i paid for one GDDR5.i bought this notebook only because of graphics card be GDDR5 and really I'm disappointed.

mates can help me?what's wrong and that to do


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2012)

Try changing the drop down tab at the bottom in GPU-z because to me it looks like you have 2 GPU's in there, one is maybe built into the mobo and the other in the cpu.


----------



## sobro (Nov 19, 2012)

hola bro,this notebook have 2 gpus one of apu hd 6520g and other dedicated hd 7690m,when i intalled driver catalyst 11.8 beta gpu-z he see like amd radeon 6600m and 6700m Series and this is confused because the video card is radeon 7690m.


and when i bought him,it came  an outdated driver hp but showed name 7690m.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7690M is a fast middle-class graphics card for laptops introduced in 2011. It is at heart a renamed Radeon HD 6750M with a 100MHz increase in memory clock speed on models sporting DDR3 VRAM. Therefore, the GPU is still built in 40nm with DirectX11 support.

According to AMD, select DDR3 models are available based on the faster clocked Thames-XTX chip. The similarly named Radeon HD 7690M XT is based on the same architectural core as the 7690M, but offers higher clock speeds with GDDR5 memory. In essence, the XT variant is a renamed Radeon HD 6770M.

Taken from another site so not my words. Full link below.
http://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-7690M.67737.0.html

It seems there are a few versions of the same GPU, Some with GDDR5 and some with GDDR3, This might explain why it shows as it does in the programs.

The original driver installed was probably customised by HP to make it show the HD7690M name.


----------



## sobro (Nov 19, 2012)

so the hp lied putting gddr5? i think I've been injured.the funny thing is that it shows the catalyst gddr5 while gpu-z and aida64 show gddr3 is very confuse.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 19, 2012)

sobro said:


> so the hp lied putting gddr5? i think I've been injured.the funny thing is that it shows the catalyst gddr5 while gpu-z and aida64 show gddr3 is very confuse.



I'm not sure why there diffrent but it could just be an error in how the programs read the data needed to show the numbers. 

What did GPU-z say before you updated the drivers?


----------



## sobro (Nov 19, 2012)

but if catalyst show gddr5 he will play games with gddr5 or will run with information of gpu-z?is hard know?


----------



## sobro (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not think I can remember I have not seen the gpu-z with old driver but if AIDA64 show too gddr3


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 19, 2012)

HP usually uses GDDR5 on the "Turks" GPU. I benched my HD 5650 450/800 DDR3 against someone with an HP and a 6770m I think it was at 800/"3200" and it was twice as fast (my 5650 is memory bottlenecked even at 450MHz core, so I believe it). I think HP is right (they would get sued otherwise) and the programs are wrong. My 5650 says DDR2 in GPU-Z by the way, but it uses 1GB of plain old DDR3 (not GDDR3).


----------



## sobro (Nov 20, 2012)

hi jctn7477, so you have same problem right.really is confused.I've had a hd 5650 with hp and gpu-z showed gddr3,but if your show ddr2,so really various notebook of hp have problem because hd 5650 is ddr3 or gddr3 only,few peoples see type of memory of gpu  if is gddr3 or gddr5,because have few threads about it.

sometimes i see guys saying that program like gpu-z cant be data bios of videocard.


----------



## sobro (Nov 20, 2012)

jctn7477 check please with your hd 5650  in catalyst control center and in him have information is last option there,and after go part of hardware and see if your 5650 is  ddr3 or ddr2 and too see size of band memory GBYTE/S.post here ok.thanks


----------



## sobro (Nov 20, 2012)

and what is ''turk''?thanks


----------



## librin.so.1 (Nov 20, 2012)

sobro said:


> and what is ''turk''?thanks



_Turk*s*_, in this sense, is the codename of a particular AMD GPU

And dyam, dude! No need to _tripplepost_, man!


----------



## sobro (Nov 21, 2012)

sory Vinska,but please you have some ideia about problem that i have?i am very confused


----------

